# Scythe Infinity



## W1zzard (Oct 17, 2006)

The Scythe Infinity is a huge high-performance CPU cooler using five heatpipes. The cooler comes with Scythe's ingenious mounting system which makes installation a breeze. Scythe has included mounting kits for the Sockets 939, AM2, 478 and 775. This means that this cooler is a future proof investment for users who are considering a Conroe S775 upgrade in the near future.

*Show full review*


----------



## elhh (Oct 17, 2006)

The review would be much more useful if the coolers used in the comparison were of higher performance. Probably should have units like the Scythe Ninja, and Thermalright Ultra 120 included since they fall under pretty much the same pricing bracket.


----------



## sol.fides (Oct 18, 2006)

I second elhh's point.

W1zzard, I love your line "Now imagine the cooling performance of a 120mm leaf blower Delta fan, when used with this heatsink - keep small animals away from the fan, they might get sucked in." I did just that and put 2 120*120*38mm 2500RPM 105CFM 45DB(they wish) Panaflo fans in push\pull. Its monsterous. Its so loud I had to remove the overclock just so the q-fan speed control kicks in. Can't wait for the fan controller thats on backorder. 

I can pump my E6600 with 1.675v without hitting 80c via coretemp and 70c in speedfan during prime 95 cpu stress. Even though the temps dropped 5-7c @ 1.65 compared to the stock fan, I gained no overclock, just noise. It may be the remount.

benchmark stable prime 95 7hrs+ 3.717GHz @ 1.675v.

1.6+v not reccomended for the light of heart.


----------



## Homeless (Oct 18, 2006)

should compare it to the big typhoon


----------



## bornfree (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice heatsink and review but I think the review summed it up best:

Too big, too heavy and too expensive for most applications. 

In my experience the Thermalright XP-90/90C delivers the best bang for the buck and provides very quiet performance with a 90mm fan. I haven't seen any performance advantage to larger fans/heatsinks (than the XP-90 series) for overclocking either so I think it's safe to say bigger ain't always better. 

YMMV.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

maybe its just me....but 53c vs the "next better" of 38c @ 2.4 1.6v is a dramatic drop..

nvm, looked at the chart skiwif


----------



## XodiloS (Oct 23, 2006)

Homeless said:


> should compare it to the big typhoon



Yes, I must agree in that!


----------



## AKHandyman (Oct 24, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone ever tested the Noctua NH-U12?  I have it on my rig and the temps are WAY low!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Right now, @idle, my CPU temp, as reported by Everest, is 33C and I have not seen it go much above 64C under a full load.  I have an Arctic Cooling 120mm fan on it and it is really quiet.


----------



## C0mrad3 (Oct 27, 2006)

XodiloS said:


> Yes, I must agree in that!



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=14330

The Scythe is roughly the same price, without the lengthy installation, I'm leaning towards to the Scythe.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

bigger and more expensive isnt always better  ive had plenty of cheaper coolers that have done an admirable job, and when ive taken some 12,000 grit sandpaper to their base they have easily performed on par with a much more expensive cooler.

Guess it all comes down to if you have the real mod bug or can be arsed to do some sanding really.


----------



## exscalibur99 (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi.. I need your guys opinion.. is this cooler fit with my mobo layout?

Using DFI Lanparty UT Nforce-3 Ultra-D Socket 939

here the pic:





thanks..


----------



## giantjoebot (Aug 18, 2008)

The fan is on the wrong side.  Not sure if the board was tested outside a case, and it doesn't matter, but I just noticed that the fan is totally backwards from a usual configuration.


----------

